# The Witcher will not Start, Run, Open



## k_skrilla (Jan 19, 2008)

Vista 32
Intel Core Duo 2.0ghz
Nvidia Geforce 8400m GT
2.0gb DDR 

My Witcher game won't Run, Start, or Open. The only thing that will open
is the register, or the launcher program. When i click on launch game or try to start it from the Excutable its self it doesn't do anything. It acts like its about to load by showing the thinking mouse icon. then after 5 secs nothing. Do you have any idea why this could be, im stumped. i have tried everything i can. if you have any ideas or simular problems it would be nice to get anyones Thoughts, Comments, or Suggestions on this. Thank you all

:sigh:


----------



## Strychnine (Jan 30, 2008)

I, too, have had this exact same problem and am unable to find any advice anywhere else on the net.

My specs:
Vista 32 bit (first sign of failure, I know)
Intel Core 2 Quad, 2.4ghz
3326mb RAM
DX10
GeForce 8800 GTS

I meet, and exceed, the recommended specs... I have a feeling it has something to do with the 32 bit vista, but at this point, I'm open to any suggestion.


----------



## nicoleannec (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the exact same problem
Vista 32
AMD x2
Nvidia 512mbddr2 8200GT
2GB DDR2 Ram

Please help! Anyone find a solution? Uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't help...


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, welcome to TSF. With the game installed, try this:


Update directx here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

Donwload and install this hotpatch: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...65-40FF-468E-BBA2-3D1E1929C416&displaylang=en

Update patches for the game here: ftp://ftp.download-center.com/international/TheWitcher/TheWitcherPatch_1.2a.exe

Restart.

Right click on game icon, go to properties, compatiability and run as administrator.

try the game again. If it still doesnt work download PC Wizard from my sig and install it. Open it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click ok. Then save the text file and copy that text into this thread.

Strychnine and nicoleannec please start your own threads. good luck. :wave:


----------



## kardas (Jul 24, 2008)

Thx a lot Bigfella it worked for me, finally i can play this game!!! ray:

My spec:
Dell inspiron 1525
nVidia Gforce 8600Gt
2.0GHz
2Gb Ram :embarased


----------



## chaosknightEX (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey =\ i tried downloading the hotfix but it says " the update does not apply to your computer" 
And i have the Same problem.

Specs : 
Vista 32
nVidia Geforce 8400Gs
Intel Core 2 Quad, 2.4ghz
3326mb ram
DX 10


----------

